# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios > Diário do Meu Aquário >  Crooked Reef 500L

## João Diogo Ferreira

Olá a todos,

Antes de mais deixo as características deste aquário, para passar depois a uma pequena descrição do mesmo :

Setup

*Aquário* - 1,30 X 0,60 X 0,60 (Com coluna seca externa)
*Sump* - 1,00 X 0,45 X 0,45
*Circulação* - Vortech MP40
*Iluminação* - T5 (3 ATI T5 BLUE PLUS 54 w., 2 ATI T5 AQUABLUE SPECIAL 54 w., 1  ATI T5 PURPLE PLUS 54 w.)
*Escumador* - Ati PowerCone 250i
*Rocha* - 22 Kg Viva + (±)10Kg Morta
*Areia* - 19 Kg Viva + 20 Morta


*Outros* :
 - Balling
 - Reactor Anti-Fosfatos + Carvão

*TPA'S* - Semanais de 10%

*Data da Montagem* - 11-05-2011 (Direito) 















Para quem acompanhou o antigo tópico deste aquário, sabe a aventura que tem sido até hoje, felizmente as coisas estão estabilizadas! As aventuras desde aquário podiam originar uma saga de livros, do género dos famosos livros "Anita..." com títulos como :

 - Crooked Reef é levado pelas escadas do prédio por 3 pessoas;
 - Crooked Reef é colocado no sitio por duas pessoas;
 - Crooked Reef parte um pente da coluna que caí dentro da vortech.

O próprio nome com que este aquário foi baptizado tem origem numa das suas aventuras. Esta passou-se a 19-04-2011, quando depois de finalizar a montagem do aquário reparámos (eu e o Bruno) que o aquário estava torto ainda por cima para o lado oposto à coluna seca, o que fazia com que a água não caísse para a mesma (ver foto em baixo)... Depois disto não podia deixar de baptizar o aquário de Crooked Reef (aquário torto)

[IMG]img121.imageshack.us/img121/5457/img0593m.jpg[/IMG]

Depois disto foi necessário desmontar todo o aquário para colocar uns calços por baixo para o endireitar o que originou muitas outras aventuras!





Desde então as coisas têm acalmado e o que pretendo com este tópico, é partilhar com todos a minha experiência neste mundo fascinante.

Deixo algumas fotos recentes e uns vídeos de uma experiência que tenho andado a fazer com uma câmera aquática (ainda muito fracos, pois ainda estou em fase de aprendizagem.Como não sei do carregador da Nikon estas fotos recentes foram tiradas com uma máquina mais fraca mas em breve vou meter umas fotos de melhor qualidade)






















Espero que gostem e que participem neste tópico!

Cumprimentos
João Ferreira

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas

estive a ver o projecto e realmente tens ai um aquario com pernas para a andar

mas se for para maioritariamente corais duros irás ter de alterar a tua calha para uma de 8x54W

é apenas a minha opinião :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas João, eu acho que está óptimo, vai actualizando com mais fotos, para ver os crescimento e cores.

Além do balling que vais adicionar mais?

Quando tratas de acabar o armário?

Cumps.

----------


## João Diogo Ferreira

> boas
> 
> estive a ver o projecto e realmente tens ai um aquario com pernas para a andar
> 
> mas se for para maioritariamente corais duros irás ter de alterar a tua calha para uma de 8x54W
> 
> é apenas a minha opinião


Grande Mota,

Como te disse é uma situação a estudar  :yb665: 




> Boas João, eu acho que está óptimo, vai actualizando com mais fotos, para ver os crescimento e cores.
> 
> Além do balling que vais adicionar mais?
> 
> Quando tratas de acabar o armário?
> 
> Cumps.


Grande Bruno ,

Em relação a fotos, hoje a noite vai haver sessão fotográfica ao Crooked Reef, os peixes já marcaram cabeleireiro e afins... Vou tentar meter ainda hoje as fotos!

Respondendo à tua questão de coisas a adicionar, vou avançar para o método zeovit 

Acabar o aquário quero ver se encontro uma boa loja de acrílicos se alguém souber agradeço dicas  :yb665:

----------


## João Diogo Ferreira

Boa tarde a todos,

Tenho aqui umas dúvidas para o povo zeovit deste fórum  :yb665: 

Vou-me converter ao método Zeovit! Já comprei o Reactor de Zeolitos + zeoback , zeostart e sponge power!

As minhas dúvidas são as seguintes : 

- Se ligar hoje o Reactor de Zeolitos quando devo começar a adicionar  zeoback , zeostart e sponge power ? 
- Que quantidades de zeoback , zeostart e sponge power devo adiconar ?
- Reactor daquilo que li deve ser mexido 2 vezes por dia e deve-se trocar 90%/80% dos zeolitos de 8 em 8 semanas certo ?

Por enquanto ficam estas dúvidas que assim que respondam devem aumentar  :SbClown:

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas pelas doses que apresentam na net, seria Zeolitos 1000 ml. por cada 400 l. reais, zeoback 1 gota/100 l. 1-2 vezes semana, zeostart 1-2 ml. cada 1000 l. dia e sponge power 1 gota cada 100 l. dia.

Agoro resto não sei.

Caro Basaloco pode dar aqui uma opinão?

Cumps.

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

Oi João,

O aquário está muito fixe, gosto das medidas, isso agora é parar com a entrada de corais e fazer as coisas certinahs para ver como esses vão reagir durante as proximas semanas, depois voltas a meter mais uma ou 2 peças e voltas a dar um espaço de entervalo para observar a evolução!! Assim se alguma coisa estiver mal, tens tempo de rectificar!!

Vai actualizando

abraço

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

> As minhas dúvidas são as seguintes :
> 
> - Se ligar hoje o Reactor de Zeolitos quando devo começar a adicionar zeoback , zeostart e sponge power ?
> - Que quantidades de zeoback , zeostart e sponge power devo adiconar ?
> - Reactor daquilo que li deve ser mexido 2 vezes por dia e deve-se trocar 90%/80% dos zeolitos de 8 em 8 semanas certo ?


1) No dia em que se liga o reactor de Zeolitos
2) Eu não acredito que haja uma dose "fixa" desses produtos, ainda para mais porque já tens o sistema montado é ainda mais difícil. O melhor seria perguntares no fórum Zeovit, porque eles lá têm sempre gente para responder e com muita experiência. Atenção ao fluxo de água no interior do reactor, não pode ser superior a 400L/h por cada litro de Zeolitos, isso também influencia bastante o resultado deste método. Não queria estar a sugerir doses porque não tenho grande experiência mas se fosse comigo eu fazia o que o Bruno Santos disse, excepto o Zeostart... fazia no máximo 0,5ml por dia (só uma vez por dia)
Pelas fotos do teu aquário, parece que já tens poucos nutrientes, não vais precisar de muito Zeostart. O teu aquário está 5 estrelas, acho que vais precisar mais dos produtos que compõem a chamada 2ª parte do método do Zeovit.

3) Sim é isso. Mas não te preocupes se não "remexeres" todos os dias, não acontece nada de mal se falhares um ou outro dia. Os zeolitos trocam-se a cada 6-8 semanas e é como dizes... 90%. 

Já tens reactor? O Basaloco tem uns "acessórios" porreiros para o reactor de zeovit, que impede as "pedras" menores de cair para o fundo do reactor. Ao que parece, é muito útil.

Um abraço,

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

João,

Aconcelho a retirar o anti fosfato lentamente, como tas a fazer zeovit, não faz sentido ter isso ai!!  O Ricardo basicamente já respondeu a tudo que me perguntaste, excepto do zeostart! Acho qeu deves seguir o metodo com rigor numa fase inicial, e depois com o tempo em função do estado so sistema reduzires ou aumentares a dose. Cuidado com o excesso de zeostart, é o principal factor para fazer baixar os nutrientes e se for em excesso podes branquear os corais. Em doses demasiado redusidas, acaba por demorar muito mais tempo a fazer o efeito, logo gastas mais zeolitos e restantes produtos!! No meu caso comecei com 0.6, passado pouco tempo passei para 0.5, depois passei para 0.2 e agora estabelizei a dose certa nos 0.3, não é linear, tens de ir observando os corais se ficam muito claros ou muito escuros, dai ter dito na post em cima, para ires colocando com calma os corais, para teres tempo de ver a reacção deles!

abraço

----------


## João Diogo Ferreira

Antes de mais obrigado a todos pelas respostas  :Olá:  ( para além de todos os que já referi neste tópico não posso deixar de agradecer ao António Silva e ao Cesar Soares que me têm também ajudado, respondendo por outros meios que não este tópico  :SbClown:  )

Hoje a ver se meto umas fotos mas não ando a atinar com a config da máquina ggrrrr




> Boas pelas doses que apresentam na net, seria Zeolitos 1000 ml. por cada 400 l. reais, zeoback 1 gota/100 l. 1-2 vezes semana, zeostart 1-2 ml. cada 1000 l. dia e sponge power 1 gota cada 100 l. dia.
> 
> Agoro resto não sei.
> 
> Caro Basaloco pode dar aqui uma opinão?
> 
> Cumps.


Sempre participativo e disponível para ajudar, já nem te agradeço lol

 :yb624: 




> Oi João,
> 
> O aquário está muito fixe, gosto das medidas, isso agora é parar com a entrada de corais e fazer as coisas certinahs para ver como esses vão reagir durante as proximas semanas, depois voltas a meter mais uma ou 2 peças e voltas a dar um espaço de entervalo para observar a evolução!! Assim se alguma coisa estiver mal, tens tempo de rectificar!!
> 
> Vai actualizando
> 
> abraço


Grande Basaloco,

Antes de mais obrigado por toda a ajuda que me tens dado e por toda a paciência  :yb665: ! 

Concordo a 100% contigo agora é parar com entrada de corais, tenho tempo para os meter e em condições




> 1) No dia em que se liga o reactor de Zeolitos
> 2) Eu não acredito que haja uma dose "fixa" desses produtos, ainda para mais porque já tens o sistema montado é ainda mais difícil. O melhor seria perguntares no fórum Zeovit, porque eles lá têm sempre gente para responder e com muita experiência. Atenção ao fluxo de água no interior do reactor, não pode ser superior a 400L/h por cada litro de Zeolitos, isso também influencia bastante o resultado deste método. Não queria estar a sugerir doses porque não tenho grande experiência mas se fosse comigo eu fazia o que o Bruno Santos disse, excepto o Zeostart... fazia no máximo 0,5ml por dia (só uma vez por dia)
> Pelas fotos do teu aquário, parece que já tens poucos nutrientes, não vais precisar de muito Zeostart. O teu aquário está 5 estrelas, acho que vais precisar mais dos produtos que compõem a chamada 2ª parte do método do Zeovit.
> 
> 3) Sim é isso. Mas não te preocupes se não "remexeres" todos os dias, não acontece nada de mal se falhares um ou outro dia. Os zeolitos trocam-se a cada 6-8 semanas e é como dizes... 90%. 
> 
> Já tens reactor? O Basaloco tem uns "acessórios" porreiros para o reactor de zeovit, que impede as "pedras" menores de cair para o fundo do reactor. Ao que parece, é muito útil.
> 
> Um abraço,


Ricardo,

Obrigado pelas respostas  :Olá: 

Neste momento já tenho o reactor a trabalhar, ontem agitei pela primeira vez! O que tenho planeado neste momento é agitar 2 vezes por dia e a nível dos restantes produtos o que vou fazer é : 

 - ZEOstart : a dose que tinha apontada era de 0,4 diária ( 2 vezes ao dia ) mas reduzi um bocado e vou dar 0,2 para ver como corre na primeira semana 
 - ZEObak : 5 gotas por dia 
 - Sponge : 2 gotas ( 2 vezes por semana ) 






> João,
> 
> Aconcelho a retirar o anti fosfato lentamente, como tas a fazer zeovit, não faz sentido ter isso ai!!  O Ricardo basicamente já respondeu a tudo que me perguntaste, excepto do zeostart! Acho qeu deves seguir o metodo com rigor numa fase inicial, e depois com o tempo em função do estado so sistema reduzires ou aumentares a dose. Cuidado com o excesso de zeostart, é o principal factor para fazer baixar os nutrientes e se for em excesso podes branquear os corais. Em doses demasiado redusidas, acaba por demorar muito mais tempo a fazer o efeito, logo gastas mais zeolitos e restantes produtos!! No meu caso comecei com 0.6, passado pouco tempo passei para 0.5, depois passei para 0.2 e agora estabelizei a dose certa nos 0.3, não é linear, tens de ir observando os corais se ficam muito claros ou muito escuros, dai ter dito na post em cima, para ires colocando com calma os corais, para teres tempo de ver a reacção deles!
> 
> abraço


O que achas do que disse anteriormente  ? Em vez de ir baixando o valor da dose "recomendada" estava a pensar começar nos 0,2 / 0,3 e esperava a primeira semana para ver como corria depois ia aumentando em função dos resultados se necessário

----------


## Paulo Bravo

Olá Joao

Esta com bom aspecto,e pareçe estar no bom caminho.
Tem cuidado com as adicoes de zeovit de inicio a malta tem tendençia abusar....
Apesar de nao fazer mal ,deixar de mexer um dia,deve-se mexer o reactor uma vez por dia as vantagens sao outras.
Faz testes e deixa isso estabilizar um pouco mais,por enquanto nao adiciones mais nada ao sistema.

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

João,

Proponho que faças o seuinte!!

Zeoback - 5 gotas, 3 x por semana, nas primeiras 2 a 3 semanas, depois passar para 2X a mesma dose
Zeostart - 0.4 X 2 e observar bem os corais, eventualmente se achares que começa a ficar demasiado claros baixar a dose, mas a dose recomendada para ti sera de 0.5!!
Sponge power - 5 gotas 2X por semana ( o ideal é umas AAHC, zeofood7 ou mesmo CV)
Zeolitos - vais ter de trocar 90% ao fim do primeiro mês, depois entra no regime de troca normal até 8 semanas!!
GAC - 350gr mensais

Agora tem cuidado com o anti-fosfato, porque tas a fazer zeovit para baixar os nutrientes e tas a utilizar anti-fosfato para baixar o PO4! 

abraço

----------


## João Diogo Ferreira

Estive a fazer testes hoje! 



Ainda não consigo perceber o porquê do resultado de pH! Talvez a bela da tpa deste fds resolva a situação

----------


## Artur Fonseca

> Agora tem cuidado com o anti-fosfato, porque tas a fazer zeovit para baixar os nutrientes e tas a utilizar anti-fosfato para baixar o PO4!


Exactamente, os fosfatos retirados pelo anti-fosfatos vão deixar de estar disponíveis para as bactérias que se reproduzem com o ZeoStart e portanto a diminuição dos nitratos será menos eficaz. Num limite poderá haver uma redução total dos fosfatos (para perto dos 0 ppm) porém os nitratos não serem reduzidos.

Usando apenas a Troika Zeovit (Zeobak + Zeofood + Zeostart), dispensa as matérias anti-fosfatos. E tendo em conta um "redfield ratio" (salvo erro, 1 PO4 - 10 NO3 - 100 Carbono), teoricamente os fosfatos tenderão para 0 ppm e os nitratos para [0 - 10] ppm, ou seja, por exemplo um sistema em que teoricamente o PO4 tende para 0.03 ppm e o NO3 tenderá para 0.3 ppm.  :SbOk3:

----------


## João Diogo Ferreira

Bom dia a todos,

Ontem fez 1 semana que comecei com o método Zeovit. Pode ser o meu cérebro a iludir-me mas parece que já reparo em algumas diferenças, não a nível de cores mas parece que os pólipos dos corais estão um bocado mais saídos. Será possível ou serão alucinações  ?  :yb665: 

Deixo umas filmagens feitas ontem com o Iphone espero que gostem

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

João,

Isso está cada vez melhor!! Pah, na volta devias colocar os corais de crescimento rapido mais em baixo e mais isoladas (montiporas digitates, caliendrun..etc) e deixar esses espaços para futiras acroporas! É a minhã opinião!!

Com um aqua dessa qualidade, tens que colocar ai um anjo! O Chaetodon ephippium ou mesmo um Pygoplites diacanthus ficava ai a matar!!ehehehe

abraço e mantem a malta informados

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas Carlos, aqui eu posso comentar porque a opinião da posição dos corais foi minha.

Eu aconselhei a por as acroporas todas de um lado, e todos os outros sps de outro lado.

Cumps.

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

Oi Bruno,

E fizeste bem!! Só que não queiras comprar o crescimento de uma Digitate face a acropora, Seriatoporas, pocilopora ou stylopora! Daqui a 6 meses voltamos a falar sobre esse assunto e vais dar-em razão,eheheheeh! Acho que devemos colocar os corais no aquário de uma forma natural para tentar obter um crescimentos simetricos, logico se colocares uma Hystrix ao lado de uma Acropora Humillis, é quase que a Hystrix vai abafar a HUmillis em pouco tempo! Temos que conhecer a especie, o tempo de crescimento, que tipo de circulação gostam e se precisam de muita luz ou não!!Os corais devem ser colocados nos seus locais certos, e devem ficar no mesmo local desde o primeiro dia que entram no aquário após encontres o local certo, assim ele começa a crescer em função da corrente e iluminação. O sinples facto de mudares o coral da direita do aquário para a esquerda pode ter o sufeciênte para ele perder a cor durante um bom tempo (até 6 meses) e mesmo crescimento!  PAra teres uma ideia, a acropora formosa, é um coral que deve ser colocado do meio do aquário para baixo, de preferência no areão!
Mas isso é apenas a minhã opinião, vael o que vale!!

Abraço

----------


## João Diogo Ferreira

> João,
> 
> Isso está cada vez melhor!! Pah, na volta devias colocar os corais de crescimento rapido mais em baixo e mais isoladas (montiporas digitates, caliendrun..etc) e deixar esses espaços para futiras acroporas! É a minhã opinião!!
> 
> Com um aqua dessa qualidade, tens que colocar ai um anjo! O Chaetodon ephippium ou mesmo um Pygoplites diacanthus ficava ai a matar!!ehehehe
> 
> abraço e mantem a malta informados


Sim esses dois peixes são simplesmente magníficos mas com o tempo do meu áqua certamente que ainda não dá para ter nenhum dos dois mas são sem dúvida muito giros! 




> Boas Carlos, aqui eu posso comentar porque a opinião da posição dos corais foi minha.
> 
> Eu aconselhei a por as acroporas todas de um lado, e todos os outros sps de outro lado.
> 
> Cumps.





> Oi Bruno,
> 
> E fizeste bem!! Só que não queiras comprar o crescimento de uma Digitate face a acropora, Seriatoporas, pocilopora ou stylopora! Daqui a 6 meses voltamos a falar sobre esse assunto e vais dar-em razão,eheheheeh! Acho que devemos colocar os corais no aquário de uma forma natural para tentar obter um crescimentos simetricos, logico se colocares uma Hystrix ao lado de uma Acropora Humillis, é quase que a Hystrix vai abafar a HUmillis em pouco tempo! Temos que conhecer a especie, o tempo de crescimento, que tipo de circulação gostam e se precisam de muita luz ou não!!Os corais devem ser colocados nos seus locais certos, e devem ficar no mesmo local desde o primeiro dia que entram no aquário após encontres o local certo, assim ele começa a crescer em função da corrente e iluminação. O sinples facto de mudares o coral da direita do aquário para a esquerda pode ter o sufeciênte para ele perder a cor durante um bom tempo (até 6 meses) e mesmo crescimento!  PAra teres uma ideia, a acropora formosa, é um coral que deve ser colocado do meio do aquário para baixo, de preferência no areão!
> Mas isso é apenas a minhã opinião, vael o que vale!!
> 
> Abraço


Isto é uma uma discussão muito interessante mesmo... E admito que é algo que por vezes não me preocupo e tenho-me apercebido que é um erro!

Tenho mesmo que começar a estudar mais os corais até porque agora com a entrada neste novo mundo ( Zeovit ) convém conhecer bem o que tenho para o caso de algo começar a correr mal consiga detectar cedo

----------


## João Diogo Ferreira

Boa tarde a todos,

Fez esta semana duas semanas desde que comecei com o método de Zeovit e já noto algumas coisas. A nível de cores já se começa a notar mas o que se nota mais é a extensão dos pólipos...

Ontem decidi testar a máquina e tirar umas fotos ( infelizmente ainda não tenho o tripé nem uma objectiva com zoom que seria o ideal ) e aproveito para vos deixar umas fotos... Tenho o aqua um bocado desarrumado com alguns corais para colar ( hoje já fica resolvido ) e logo à noite vou tirar mais umas fotos para meter aqui... Espero que gostem























Um Abraço

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas João,

O reef e os corais estão com bom aspecto  :SbOk: 




> Fez esta semana duas semanas desde que comecei com o método de Zeovit e já noto algumas coisas. A nível de cores já se começa a notar mas o que se nota mais é a extensão dos pólipos...


Quando adicionares as gotas de zeobak, zeofood e o zeostart, experimenta desligar o escumador por umas horas, é observar os corais a expandirem e a ficarem com um aspecto brutal.  :SbOk3:

----------


## João Diogo Ferreira

> Boas João,
> 
> O reef e os corais estão com bom aspecto 
> 
> 
> 
> Quando adicionares as gotas de zeobak, zeofood e o zeostart, experimenta desligar o escumador por umas horas, é observar os corais a expandirem e a ficarem com um aspecto brutal.


Obrigado pelo comentário  :Pracima: 

Vou experimentar fazer isso que dizes!

Abraço

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, depois não te esqueças de o ligar...:P

Cumps.

----------


## João Diogo Ferreira

> Boas, depois não te esqueças de o ligar...:P
> 
> Cumps.


Vou tentar  :yb624:

----------


## João Diogo Ferreira

Bom dia a todos,

Será que alguém me consegue ajudar a identificar isto

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Bom dia :Olá: 

Isso é inofensivo João. Parece-me ser um verme filtrador, tipo craca. 
Apenas se a colónia de acropora estiver infestada é que podem surgir algumas complicações, com um só não irás ter problemas.

Cumprimentos,

----------


## João Diogo Ferreira

> Bom dia
> 
> Isso é inofensivo João. Parece-me ser um verme filtrador, tipo craca. 
> Apenas se a colónia de acropora estiver infestada é que podem surgir algumas complicações, com um só não irás ter problemas.
> 
> Cumprimentos,


Muito obrigado Paulo  :Pracima:

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas João, então novidades por aqui? Como está a correr o Zeo?

Cumps.

----------


## João Diogo Ferreira

> Boas João, então novidades por aqui? Como está a correr o Zeo?
> 
> Cumps.


Boas,

O Zeovit está a ser uma excelente experiência que me tem feito aprender bastante! As coisas estão a correr bem já se notam diferenças nos crescimentos, mas no que toca as cores infelizmente estou com cores um pouco claras por ter baixado demasiado os nutrientes. 

Nada que não se resolva com calma, reduzi um bocado o ZEOstart. Comcecei a adicionar esta semana Stylo-Pocci e Coral Vitalizer que também vão ajudar na recuperação dos corais... Agora quero ver se meto mais um ou dois peixinhos para ajudar a aumentar os nutrientes!

Recebi também a visita do grande mestre zeovit, Carlos Basaloco que me deu algumas dicas. 

A ver se meto umas fotos 

Abraço

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

Viva João,

Desde já quero agradecer por me teres recebido em tua casa para conhecer esse espectacular reef! Gostei imenso do que vi, e acredito que tem pés para andar, é preciso é ter paciêcnia e esperar para ver resultados, ehehehe. Sinceramente até gostava de arranajr umas coisitas para poder criticar, mas não está facil, mas acredito que uma calha de 8X teras melhor resultados, acredita que o aquário está top e cleam, é deixar andar. Vou querer ver isso outra vez em 6 meses e ai sim até vai meter medo. Já agora como estão a comportar os frags?

abraço
carlos

----------


## João Diogo Ferreira

> Viva João,
> 
> Desde já quero agradecer por me teres recebido em tua casa para conhecer esse espectacular reef! Gostei imenso do que vi, e acredito que tem pés para andar, é preciso é ter paciêcnia e esperar para ver resultados, ehehehe. Sinceramente até gostava de arranajr umas coisitas para poder criticar, mas não está facil, mas acredito que uma calha de 8X teras melhor resultados, acredita que o aquário está top e cleam, é deixar andar. Vou querer ver isso outra vez em 6 meses e ai sim até vai meter medo. Já agora como estão a comportar os frags?
> 
> abraço
> carlos


Boas Basaloco,

Eu é que agradeço a tua visita, e todas dicas, que vou certamente colocar em prática  :yb624: 

Em relação à calha esta tratado e segunda-feira já deve chegar uma ATI 8X54W e fica resolvido esse tema.

Os frags estão óptimos, com os pólipos de fora e prontinhos para serem colados! 

Mais uma vez obrigado pelas dicas e pelo apoio  :Pracima: 

Abraço

----------


## Bruno Santos

1. Blue Plus
2. Aquablue Special
3. Purple Plus/Actinic
4. Blue Plus
5. Aquablue Special
6. Purple Plus
7. Blue Plus
8. Aquablue Special

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas João tudo bem?

Então que tal os corais agora com 8 lampadas?

Cumps.

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

> Boas João tudo bem?
> 
> Então que tal os corais agora com 8 lampadas?
> 
> Cumps.


Ehehehehe, quero ver fotos!!!

----------


## João Diogo Ferreira

Boa noite a todos!

Bem tenho tido alguns problemas com o aquário mas nada que com muita calma não se resolva... Entretanto fiz algumas alterações mudei o reactor de zeolitos para um da KZ ( que estou simplesmente apaixonado ) ! Aproveitei para mudar um bocado a sump também.

Em relão ao aquário em si tive uma quebra grande de nutrientes mas aos poucos e com a ajuda de alguns gurus ( Mota , Basaloco e César ) a coisa tem vindo a melhorar! Deixo algumas fotos de como o aquário esta ( foram tiradas a pressa e ainda não atinei bem com a máquina ) 


























Deixo também aqui o link com muitas fotos tiradas ao pormenor que já são da semana passada http://www.flickr.com/photos/76001219@N07/

Aproveito também para deixar dois vídeos feitos agora com o Iphone 

(ficou com o crime do padre amaro por trás lol)





Espero que gostem!

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

Olá João, 

Notasse a evolução nos corais, mas tem cuidado com a falta de nutrientes, tesn ai umas peças que estão muito claras. Então, e esse reactor de zeovit,  :Pracima: , coloca ai umas fotos do menino, ou um peqeuno video do funcionamento dele!!

Abraço
carlos

----------


## João Diogo Ferreira

> Olá João, 
> 
> Notasse a evolução nos corais, mas tem cuidado com a falta de nutrientes, tesn ai umas peças que estão muito claras. Então, e esse reactor de zeovit, , coloca ai umas fotos do menino, ou um peqeuno video do funcionamento dele!!
> 
> Abraço
> carlos


Boas Carlos,

Obrigado pelo comentário! Em relação a falta de nutrientes já se nota alguma evolução desde que tirei essas fotos, agora o escumador está a desligar 12H por dia e passei a dar apenas 0,2 ml diários de zeostart ( 0,1 de cada manhã e 0,1 a noite ) 

Em relação ao reactor o ultimo vídeo que meti ai tem o gajo a trabalhar e é simplesmente brutal  :Big Grin: !

Tive agora umas baixas morreram 3 anthias, 2 delas apareceram um bocado ratadas nas barbatanas não sei o que terá sido

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

Então amigo,

Novidades desse reef!! Vamos animar a malta e coloca ai umas actualizações! 

abraço

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas tudo bem? Novidades por aqui? Fotos, videos?

Cumps.

----------


## João Diogo Ferreira

Boas,

As novidades não são as melhores infelizmente! As coisas ultimamente não têm corrido muito bem e perdi alguns corais, estive mesmo para desmontar o aquário ( faltou a coragem e ainda bem ) .

Neste momento estou a fazer uma recuperação ao sistema com algumas dicas do grande consultor Carlos Mota  :Olá: 

Espero ter novidades em breve e talvez faça um resumo de tudo o que me aconteceu

Abraço

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, como diz o outro, é preciso ter calma, não dar o corpo pela alma.  :Smile: 

Já sabes, do que precisares conta comigo. 

Tou a espera para mudar esse retorno...

Cumps.

----------


## Cesar Soares

Então grande João!
Que se passou no aquário? Parâmetros fora do normal?

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas tudo bem? Então novidades por aqui?

Cumps.

----------


## Paulo Bravo

Boas amigo Joao.
Estou a espera de uma actualizaçao tua e desse teu aquario, agora com as Kessil aqui, parav todos podermos disfrutar... que tal?

----------

